# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Phi >  Madagascar

## hangnt

*Sơ lược*

Hòn đảo lớn nằm tách biệt ở phía nam châu Phi và bao quanh là Ấn Độ Dương này nổi tiếng về sự đa dạng, độc đáo của quần thể sinh vật. Có nhiều loài chỉ có ở Madagascar mà không hiện diện ở bất kỳ đâu trên thế giới.

70 triệu năm trước, Madagascar vốn là một phần đại lục cổ châu Phi nhưng do sự đứt gãy địa tầng mà rời khỏi đại lục. Tuy có cơ sở địa chất lâu đời như nhau nhưng sinh vật và cảnh quan nhân văn trên đảo này khác hẳn với châu Phi đại lục. Vì vậy, Madagascar mới được gọi là tiểu lục địa trên Ấn Độ Dương.


Đảo quốc lớn nhất châu Phi trông giống như một chiến hạm lớn chạy trên Ấn Độ Dương, phía nam đại lục châu Phi. Diện tích đảo chính, Madagascar là 590.000 km2, là bán đảo lớn thứ tư trên thế giới, sau Greenland, Ilian, Kalimantan.

Cư dân sống trên đảo có chủng tộc, ngôn ngữ và phong tục tập quán riêng biệt. Người Madagascar da màu vàng, vóc dáng hoàn toàn khác với người Ảrập và người da đen của đại lục châu Phi, lại rất giống cư dân Đông Nam Á xa xôi. Tiếng Madagascar và ngôn ngữ của khu vực Đông Nam Á cũng gần giống nhau, xét về phân loại ngôn ngữ (cùng ngữ hệ Mã Lai - Polinixi). Theo khảo sát và chứng minh tổ tiên của người Madagascar chủ yếu đến từ vùng Đông Nam Á ở bên kia Ấn Độ Dương. Từ trước Công nguyên đã có dân tộc Đông Nam Á như Indonesia dùng thuyền vượt đại dương để sinh sống trên đảo, dần dần dung hợp với người da đen, người Ảrập đến đảo sau này. Chính vì nguồn gốc lịch sử của huyết thống chủng tộc và sự di dời dân tộc này nên người Madagascar được xem là người da vàng châu Phi. Đảo Madagascar vẫn giữ nhiều phong tục tập quán của người Đông Nam Á. Vùng nông thôn mang đậm nét Đông Nam Á. Nhà cửa, nông trại, thường được dựng bằng tre trúc, hai mái nghiêng được phủ bằng các loại rơm cỏ và lá cọ, trên tường còn có các khám thờ. Cư dân trên đảo từ việc ăn uống, ở đến các thể thức nghi lễ hôn nhân, tang chế đều giữ lại nhiều nét đặc sắc của Đông Nam Á.

*Đi đâu, chơi gì?*

Bán đảo Madagascar trải dài theo phía Nam, phía Đông và Tây tương đối hẹp. Cao nguyên chính giữa chạy dọc nam - bắc, tạo thành khung xương của địa hình toàn bán đảo. Tuy nằm cách xích đạo hơn 1.500 km nhưng nửa phần phía Đông, vì suốt năm nhận gió mùa Đông Nam thổi từ Ấn Độ Dương vào, cộng thêm sự tác động từ khí hậu ẩm ướt đối với địa hình, nên đã hình thành khí hậu nhiệt đới mưa nhiều và độ ẩm cao. Phần phía Tây khuất gió lại thuộc về khí hậu nhiệt đới thảo nguyên, hai mùa mưa khô rõ rệt. Điều làm người ta thấy lạ là cùng khí hậu thảo nguyên và nhiệt đới mưa nhiều nhưng ở Madagascar không có các loại động vật lớn thường thấy ở đại lục châu Phi như voi, hà mã, sư tử, ngựa vằn, hươu cao cổ… mà lại có rất nhiều động vật quý hiếm mà đại lục châu Phi không có như khỉ cáo và linh miêu mã đảo. 


Khỉ cáo mã đảo tổng cộng có 36 loài, ngoại hình trông rất đẹp, mặt cáo mình khỉ, tay ngắn, lông dày, đa số có đuôi để giữ thăng bằng khi chạy nhảy, vừa có cánh tay thiện nghệ để leo trèo. Loại phổ biến là khỉ cáo vằn, vóc dáng như mèo, lông nhung vừa dài vừa nhiều, đen trắng đan xen, miệng đen mặt trắng, đuôi vằn đen trắng đan xen rất đẹp và hấp dẫn người xem. Nó không bám trên cây như các loài khỉ cáo khác mà ở trên vách đá. Khỉ cáo đuôi ngắn là lớn nhất, chiều cao đạt tới 90 cm, thân dài 10 cm, đuôi dài 15 cm. Còn một loại khỉ tay rất đặc thù: toàn thân màu nâu tối, độ lớn cỡ như mèo, mặt ngắn, tai to, móng vuốt đặc biệt dài và linh hoạt, dùng để bắt côn trùng trong các bọng cây hoặc các khe hở. Linh miêu mã đảo rất quý, thân hình giống như con chồn, độ lớn bằng con chó, chân ngắn, đuôi dài. Các đốm vằn trên mình tương đối ít. Không giống những con mèo bình thường khác, khỉ cáo và mèo mã đảo thuộc về động vật có vú nguyên thuỷ, có giá trị khoa học quan trọng đối với việc nghiên cứu sự tiến hoá của sinh vật, được mệnh danh là thạch hoá sống.


Du lịch ở Madagascar hứa hẹn nhiều kinh nghiệm thú vị. Những động vật hoang dã của Madagascar là một trong những loài hấp dẫn nhất trên thế giới trong sự đa dạng, phong phú và có thể tiếp cận để đi du lịch tới Madagascar. Madagascar có nhiều cảnh đẹp, lịch sử không bình thường và một vùng quê tràn ngập sự thân thiện và con người thú vị. Đất nước này xứng đáng là nơi để du khách tham quan, khám phá.

Nếu bạn muốn xem động vật hoang dã thì Berenty là điểm đến thú vị. Berenty nằm ở phía Nam của Madagascar, nổi tiếng với các loài thú rừng đã được thuần hóa. Mặc dù có nhiều khách du dịch ghé thăm và đắt tiền bởi tiêu chuẩn của Madagascar, hầu hết các khách du lịch thích thú với các tiện nghi đầy đủ và kiểu Tây ở nơi đây. 


Ankarana Montagne d'Ambre là công viên nằm ở phía Bắc của đất nước. Đến đây du khách có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng một loạt các loài bò sát, lưỡng cư cùng với một số loài vượn cáo. Bên cạnh đó Kirindy là nơi tuyệt vời để du khách xem một trong số các động vật hoang dã kết hợp với các khu rừng khô của phía Tây Madagascar bao gồm cả vượn cáo, hổ và chuột khổng lồ.
Ngoài ra, Madagascar còn nhiều địa điểm để du khách tham quan như Bemaraha, Ranomafana, Masoala với hệ động thực vật phong phú và đa dạng.

Sau khi du khách ghé thăm các khu bảo tồn động vật, các địa điểm tiếp theo không nên bỏ qua là các công viên hấp dẫn. Đa số các công viên ở Madagascar có tính năng lớn là dành cho những ai yêu thích đạp xe đạp. Trước tiên phải kể đến công viên Andringitra. Andringitra là một trong những công viên được xây dựng trên núi. Nó có đặc trưng là những dãy núi cao (cao nhất là 2658m), các thung lũng sâu và các cây cầu đẹp. Đặc biệt là có những môn thể thao đa dạng ở trong nước.

Ankarana được biết đến như là dãy đá vôi. Nó cũng có những hệ thống hang động vật rộng lớn nhất đã được dựng thành phim nổi tiếng National Geographic.


Một địa điểm nữa bạn nên ghé thăm đó là thành phố Antananrivo, nó không giống bất kỳ với thành phố nào trên thế giới. Những ngôi nhà với nhiều màu sắc được trang theo kiểu những ngọn đồi, những ruộng lúa, đường phố náo nhiệt tràn ngập xe ô tô và các xe kéo Zebu.

Hầu hết các bãi biển ở Madagascar đều là các bãi biển đẹp thu hút khách du lịch. Những bãi biển hoang vu với bờ cát trắng phẳng lặng trải dài tới tận chân trời lại là nơi thu hút khách ghé thăm.

Thực vật trên đảo cũng có rất nhiều chủng loại, trong đó có những loại đặc biệt như cây lữ nhân tiêu. Châu Phi đại lục vốn không có loại cây này, về sau được nhập giống ở Madagascar. Loại cây này cao hơn 10 m, thân giống cây dừa, nhìn từ xa, cành lá của nó trông giống như một chiếc quạt lớn xoè ra, giống bộ lông của một con công đang múa. Do cuống lá của nó thon dài mềm mại, phần gốc có nhiều nước, khách du lịch chỉ cần khoét bằng dao nhỏ là có thể giải khát với loại nước có vị ngọt trong cây.

Nhiệt độ trên đảo Madagascar tương đối cao, nhiều mưa, điều kiện khí hậu thuận lợi cho việc phát triển cây lúa. Lúa là cây lương thực chủ yếu của người Madagascar, kỹ thuật sản xuất cũng được truyền từ Đông Nam Á tới. Vì nước nhiều nên cây cỏ xanh tốt, lại không có ruồi nhọn vòi tấn công gia súc nên cư dân trên đảo có thói quen nuôi bò. Việc nuôi bò ở đây cũng đặc biệt, chủ yếu là bò có hình dáng u lưng lạc đà. Ở đây có hơn 10 triệu con bò, tương đương tổng số dân trong nước nên được gọi là “vùng đất của bò u”.


Ở Madagascar, bò chiếm vị trí vô cùng đặc biệt, khắp nơi trên đảo đâu đâu cũng có hình tượng của bò: trên quốc huy, tiền tệ, huy chương hướng đạo sinh… Những tấm bảng sừng sững hai bên đường cũng vẽ hình đầu bò. Trên tấm bia kỷ niệm độc lập dựng năm 1960 cũng có hình bò u. Ở miền Nam, lễ đính hôn của chàng trai khi cầu hôn là “trộm” bò để thấy sự đảm lược và lòng dũng cảm của người cầu hôn, từ đó có thể lọt vào mắt xanh của cô gái.

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## hangnt

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

Có thể đến Madagascar bằng thuyền, nhưng bạn có thể mất nhiều thời gian và phải có quyết tâm. Có thể đi du lịch trên các loại thuyền chở hàng hóa – trừ khi bạn tìm đi trên một du thuyền như là một thành viên phi hành đoàn để ngủ và ăn uống, đôi khi kết hợp với an toàn biển, có thể làm nên một chuyến đi gian khổ. 


Mombasa và các hòn đảo của Zanbiza là nơi chính để tìm các tàu thuyền chở hàng hóa đến Madagascar. Đôi khi cũng có thể tìm thấy một số du thuyền từ Nam Phi, Réunion hay Mauritius đến Madagascar.

Các chuyến bay liên lục đại rời tại sân bay Ivato, cách phía Bắc Antanarivo 12 km. Hãng hàng không quốc gia Madagasca cung cấp dịch vụ và gần đây được cải tiền để tốc độ nhanh chóng và dịch vụ, bây giờ là tương đối hiệu quả.

Dưới đây là những hãng hàng không và các chuyến bay đến Madagascar:
Air Austral (UU; 22 359 90; www.airaustral.com, ở Pháp) Hub Saint-Denis, Réunion. Bay cùng với Air Mauritius.
Air France (AF; 23 230 23; www.airfrance.com ) Hub Paris Charles de Gaulle.
Air Madagascar (MD; 22 222 22; www.airmadagascar.mg ) Hub Antananarivo.
Air Mauritius (MK; 22 359 90; www.airmauritius.com ) Hub St Maurice.
Corsair (SS; 22 633 36; www.corsair.fr, ở Pháp) Hub Paris Orly.
Interair (D6; 22 224 06; www.interair.co.za ) Hub Johannesburg.

Madagascar được kết nối với các hòn đảo Mauritius và Réunion của Ấn Độ Dương, và nó là sự tiếp cận hợp lý từ lục địa châu Phi. 


Khi bạn ở Madagasca bạn có thể truy cập vào trang web của công ty du lịch Do Do có địa chỉ (22 690 36; www.dodotraveltour.com ; Lalana Elysée Ravelomanantsoa), trong Antananarivo, là một trang thông tin hữu ích để tìm kiếm các chuyến bay trong khu vực này.

Các trung tâm chính cho các chuyến bay đến Madagasca là ở Johannesburg Nam Phi và Nairobi ở Kenya. Hiện giờ có nhiều chuyến bay hàng tuần giữa Johannesburg và Antananarivo (khoảng 500 € trở lại) trên Interair, và hai lần hàng tuần trên Air Madagascar.

Du lịch giữa Madagascar và Nairobi thường làm việc tốt hơn, nếu bạn mua vé trực tiếp từ Air Madagascar ở Kenya hay Madagascar.

Air Austral có chuyến bay thường xuyên giữa Réunion và Mautius và Antananarivo và Toamasina. 


Air Madagascar gần đây đã bắt đầu có các chuyến từ Antananarivo đến Băng Cốc, Thái Lan. Air Mautius đã có chuyến bay hàng tuần từ Singapore và Hồng Kông đến Mautius, các chuyến bay từ Nam Phi thường xuyên đến Johannesburg từ cả hai thành phố. Hiện nay, thường xuyên có sự kết nối từ Mautius trên Air Austral đến Antananarivo, và từ Johannesburg bạn cũng có thể kết nối với Air Madagascar hay ccác chuyến bay Interair đến Antananarivo.

Cũng dễ dàng có các chuyến bay trên Kennya Airway từ Hồng Kông đến Nairobi, từ nơi đây bạn có thể liên kết với Madagascar.

Không có chuyến bay trực tiếp phục vụ từ Úc và Madagasca, tuyến đường ngắn và rẻ là tuyến đi qua Mauritius. Air Mauritius đã có chuyến bay hàng tuần kết nối cả Melbourne và Perth với Mauritius. Từ Mauritius thường xuyên có kết nối trên Air Austral đến Antananarivio.

Ngoài ra, hãng hàng không Qantas và Nam Phi có kết nối chuyến bay Sydney với Johannesburg từ A $ 1600 trở lại trong mùa thấp. Từ Johannesburg, bạn có thể kết nối Air Madagascar hay chuyến bay Interair đến Antananarivo. Hãy thử cơ quan này:


Chuyến bay trung tâm nước Úc ( 133 133; www.flightcentre.com.au ); New Zealand ( 0800 233 544; www.flightcentre.co.nz )

Sta Du lịch Úc ( 1300 733 035; www.statravel.com.au ); New Zealand ( 0508 782 872; www.statravel.co.nz ) 0508 782 872; www.statravel.co.nz)

Châu Âu, trung tâm chính cho các chuyến bay đến/đi từ Madagascar là Paris. Hãng hàng không Madagascar và Pháp bay 3 – 4 lần một tuần giữa Paris và Antananarivo.

Cũng có thể bay từ nhiều thành phố châu Âu tới Johannnesburg, Nairobi, St-Denis hay Port Louis và từ một trong số các thành phố đến Antananarivo. Sự kết nối tốt nhất là thường thông qua Réunion hay Mauritius, được liên kết bởi các chuyến bay của hàng hàng không Austral đến Antananarivo, cũng như một số chuyến bay hàng tuần đến các nới khác ở Madagascar. 


Liên lạc với một trong những đại lý sau đây để giúp bạn khởi đầu:
Air Fare (020 620 5121; www.airfair.nl, ở Hà Lan) hãng được tôn trọng ở Hà Lan cũng như các đại lý du lịch.
Nouvelles Frontières ( 08 03 33 33 33; www.nouvelles-frontieres.fr ) lựa chọn tốt ở Pháp, với nhóm để Madagascar.
OTU Voyages (0825 004 027; www.otu.fr, ở Pháp) Có các chi nhánh trên toàn nước Pháp.

Sta Du lịch Vương quốc Anh ( 0870 1600 599; www.statravel.co.uk ); Đức (01805-456 422; www.statravel.de, trong tiếng Đức) đại lý du lịch quốc tế với nhiều văn phòng trên khắp Châu Âu.

Trailfinders ( 020-7938 3939; www.trailfinders.com ) Tuyệt vời, đáng tin cậy Vương quốc Anh đại lý du lịch với số tiền khổng lồ.


Cách thức rẻ nhất để bay từ Bắc Mỹ đển Madagascar thường là thông qua Paris. Nó có thể làm việc để có được giá rẻ hơn vé riêng biệt - một từ Bắc Mỹ đến Châu Âu, và sau đó là một vé thứ hai từ Châu Âu để Madagascar.
Một lựa chọn khác là để bay từ Atlanta hay New York đến Johannesburg, với một kết nối đến Antananarivo. Tại Hoa Kỳ, các cơ quan chuyên du lịch ở Madagascar là Cortez Travel & Expeditions ( 800-854 1029; www.air-mad.com ). Nó có thông tin về giá trị tiền vé và có thể đặt các chuyến bay của Air Madagascar. Dưới đây là những công ty có có thể giúp bạn chọn:
Cheaptickets (www.cheaptickets.com) nguồn gốc của giá vé trực tuyến.
Chuyến bay trung tâm Canada ( 1 888 967 5355; www.flight centre.ca); Hoa Kỳ ( 1 888 967 5355; www.flight centre.ca); ( 1866 WORLD 51; www.flightcentre.us ) Liên hệ trực tiếp cho giá vé.
STA Travel ( 800 329 9537; www.statravel.com ) ý kiến hay đến Pari. 

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## hangnt

*Đi khi nào?*

Bất kỳ thời điểm nào trong năm đều có thể đi du lịch Madagasca, ngoại trừ tháng 1 đến tháng 3 khi lượng mưa ở nhiều khu vực có thể làm cho một số đường giao thông không có khả năng đi được và khả năng nguy cơ có bão ở phía Đông và Đông Bắc. Nhìn chung, thời gian tốt nhất để đi du lịch trong hầu hết các khu vực là vào tháng 4 và tháng 10/tháng 11. Thời gian lạnh nhất là vào mùa khô từ tháng 5 đến tháng 10, nhưng trong thời gian này, trung tâm cao nguyên, bao gồm Antanarivo có thể lạnh và có gió, đóng băng. 


Phía Tây và Tây Nam có nóng vào mùa hè, nhưng các tháng mùa đông trong những khu vực rất tuyệt, với bầu trời trong xanh, nhiệt độ mát mẻ và ít mưa. Mưa nhiều nhất là ở vùng Đông Bắc, đường rất trơn dễ bị ngã, từ tháng 7 đến tháng 9, đi biển là quá nguy hiểm.

Nhiệt độ trung bình tối đa là khác nhau, từ khoảng 30 độ C trong các khu vực ven biển (cao hơn trong mùa hè), khoảng 25 độ C trên Hauts plateaux. Ở Antananarivo và các khu vực cao nguyên, nhiệt độ mùa đông có thể giảm xuống 10 độ C và thậm chí thấp hơn vào ban đêm.

Phố biển của các khách sạn và du lịch hấp dẫn thường xuyên nhận được đầy đủ và giá cả cao, tốt nhất châu Âu trong khoảng thời gian từ tháng 7 đến tháng 8 và trong thời gian Giáng Sinh và lễ Phục Sinh.

*Mua sắm, giá cả*

Đơn vị tiền tệ của Madagasca là đồng Ariary (MGA)

1MGA = 9.23098VNĐ


Madagascar đang thay đổi các loại tiền tệ từ đồng Franc Madagasy (FMG) tới trước thời kỳ thuộc địa (Ar), chúng có giá là 5 franc Malagasy, FMG sẽ được luật pháp cho thầu cho đến năm 2009. Euro được chấp nhận rộng rãi và đô la Mỹ đôi khi được chấp nhận ở Antananarivo, thành phố chính, khu vực du lịch.

Có máy rút tiền ATM trong Antananarivo và các thị trấn lớn. Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể rút khoảng 150 € cho mỗi lần giao dịch và tại thời điểm nghiên cứu máy ATM chỉ chấp nhận thẻ Visa.

Hiếm khi thẻ tín dụng được chấp nhận, ngoại trừ tại một số khách sạn ở siêu thị, tại văn phòng Air Madagasca và tại một số cơ quan du lịch lớn. Hữu ích nhất là thẻ Visa Mater Card cũng được chấp nhận ở một số địa điểm. Visa Mater Card cũng có thể được sử dụng tại một số ngân hàng để lấy tiền mặt. Chính ngân hàng thay đổi các sec du lịch và tiền mặt trong các loại ngoại tệ. Khách nước ngoài trao đổi tiền tại sân bay Ivato có tỷ giá ngoại tệ tốt như các ngân hàng và thường mở cho các chuyến bay quốc tế. 

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## Mituot

Động thực vật phong phú và lạ mắt quá
Đến đây khám phá thì thật là tuyệt vời

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Ở đây hội tụ vẻ đẹp điển hình của châu phi rồi
Đẹp quá

----------


## khoan_gieng

đi đến đây được mở mang tầm mắt quá
thế giới thật rộng lớn

----------

